# St George's Hospital Hornchurch (august 2018)



## Rolfey (Aug 27, 2018)

*History*

*The hospital opened as a home for the elderly known as Suttons Institution in 1938. It was used as residential accommodation for airmen based RAF Hornchurch during the Second World War.It joined the National Health Service as St George's Hospital in 1948.

Legionella was founded in the hospital's water system in October 2012; the patients were transferred to other hospitals and St George's Hospital closed.Plans are in place for a new health centre on site, with the remaining land being converted to housing.*
















































































































Thanks for looking!!


----------



## PerryGoesPlaces (Aug 28, 2018)

Great report!  Gonna go explore this later this week, any security?


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2018)

That's very clean, obviously no kids in Hornchurch?!

Please ask questions via PM Perry.


----------



## Rolfey (Aug 28, 2018)

PerryGoesPlaces said:


> Great report!  Gonna go explore this later this week, any security?




Thanks pgp


----------



## Rolfey (Aug 28, 2018)

krela said:


> That's very clean, obviously no kids in Hornchurch?!
> 
> Please ask questions via PM Perry.



No signs of kids lol wich is good and thanks krela!


----------



## Rubex (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice report! Shame part of it's going to be pulled down soon. Great pics.


----------



## mookster (Aug 28, 2018)

You did well avoiding the cameras unless the secca were asleep on the job!


----------



## Rolfey (Aug 28, 2018)

mookster said:


> You did well avoiding the cameras unless the secca were asleep on the job!



Picked a good day to go was just lucky cameras wasn’t working lol


----------



## Rolfey (Aug 28, 2018)

Rubex said:


> Nice report! Shame part of it's going to be pulled down soon. Great pics.



Yeah it looks that way don’t it rubex demo machinery’s already in.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 30, 2018)

Some really top-draw pics there. Enjoyed that.


----------



## Rolfey (Aug 30, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Some really top-draw pics there. Enjoyed that.




Thank you hughie


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 31, 2018)

Love the roof shots, good to see this place again, I wonder just how much of the original buildings they keep, I bet they squeeze hundreds of miserable generic new builds onto that land.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 31, 2018)

Glad to see you got in. I didn't have much luck.


----------



## Rolfey (Aug 31, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Love the roof shots, good to see this place again, I wonder just how much of the original buildings they keep, I bet they squeeze hundreds of miserable generic new builds onto that land.



Yes PV it’s a shame that they have to knock any of it down! And like you say ruin it with housing.


----------



## Rolfey (Aug 31, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Glad to see you got in. I didn't have much luck.



Yea was a good day that was chosen lol was lucky to see a lot of the site!


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 31, 2018)

Lovely take on this place mate, you got some beautiful shots there. I’ve still not been here yet! Is demo likely to happen anytime soon?


----------



## Rolfey (Sep 2, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Lovely take on this place mate, you got some beautiful shots there. I’ve still not been here yet! Is demo likely to happen anytime soon?




Thanks, the equipment is in and some looks ready for it! So days are counting down I’d say!


----------

